# Updating to WebOS 3.0.5 without removing Android



## kevank (Oct 18, 2011)

** This is only needed for those that tried to apply the update and it failed. **

So I saw a tweet from our friends at WebOS Internals that people were having issues upgrading their Touchpads to WebOS 3.0.5 with Android (CM) installed. Their suggestion was to run the Android Removal utility from PreWare and reinstall after the upgrade. I didn't want to go through a reinstall of CM so I came up with the follow instructions. It worked well for me, I hope it works for you...

** As with anything you do to your device, this is done at your own risk. **

These instructions are for Windows but you should be able to easily adapt this to your OS of choice. You will need to have Palm/HP's novacom drivers installed.

Boot the Touchpad into WebOS and attach your Touchpad to your via USB in Charge only mode.

Run ->

```
"C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\terminal\novaterm.bat"
```
From the menu File --> Connect and Accept the little pop-up.

Run these commands at the shell prompt to create a new directory on the /media partition, copy your uImages to the /media partition, remount /boot and delete the Android related uImage files from /boot. You may have an error deleting one of the files if you don't have CWM or TWRP installed.


```
<br />
mkdir /media/internal/uimage<br />
cp /boot/uImage.* /media/internal/uimage/<br />
mount -o remount,rw /boot<br />
rm /boot/uImage.CyanogenMod<br />
rm /boot/uImage.ClockworkMod<br />
rm /boot/uImage.TWRP<br />
```
Do the update via the WebOS System Updates app. Once the update is complete do the following:

In NovaCom do File --> Connect again.

At the shell prompt execute the following:


```
<br />
mount -o remount,rw /boot<br />
cp /media/internal/uimage/uImage.CyanogenMod /boot<br />
cp /media/internal/uimage/uImage.ClockworkMod /boot<br />
cp /media/internal/uimage/uImage.TWRP /boot<br />
```
That should do it. Once you reboot your TouchPad you should be able to get into CM/Android.

-- Kevan


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

Didn't work for me on win 7 64, but it did on win 7 32 lol. Thanks for the post.


----------



## kevank (Oct 18, 2011)

TheRealBeesley said:


> Didn't work for me on win 7 64, but it did on win 7 32 lol. Thanks for the post.


FYI - I did mine on Windows 64bit. Not sure why it didn't work for you.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Nburnes said:


> Updating should not affect moboot or CM. Issues seem to only arise when users try to update with an older moboot or with patches and especially if they have an OC kernel installed.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

I assume this is only if WebOS refuses to update?

I had different issues, myself. WebOS updated just fine through the System Updates app, but got stuck in a bootloop when it rebooted afterward. I had moboot 0.3.3, in case that has anything to do with it. I ended up having to use WebOS Doctor to get it to boot, then run ACMEInstaller again, reinstalling CM7, CWM, and moboot (0.3.5 this time). All my apps and settings were still intact, thankfully. I think all I lost were my build.prop tweaks. Also, oddly enough, even though WebOS got wiped out when I used WebOS Doctor and I had to do the first-time setup again, I still had my extra Games and Homebrew tabs.

EDIT: I think I was using the Warthog kernel in WebOS, but I might not have bothered to reinstall it after the last WebOS update. I hadn't booted into WebOS since then, so I can't remember whether I did or not.


----------



## kevank (Oct 18, 2011)

Nburnes said:


> Updating should not affect moboot or CM. Issues seem to only arise when users try to update with an older moboot or with patches and especially if they have an OC kernel installed.


I think my /boot was too full because I had CWM and TWRP installed. I had my OC kernel and patches all removed...


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

I have UberKernel installed, lots of patches, and moboot 0.3.3, I installed 3.0.5 with no issues, both OSs are working fine just as they did before the update.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

ppl should just doctor 3.0.5 if they can't update to it.


----------



## kevank (Oct 18, 2011)

scrizz said:


> ppl should just doctor 3.0.5 if they can't update to it.


I'm sure some folks don't want to doctor any more than I wanted to reinstall Android.

- K


----------



## theroar (Aug 21, 2011)

I just had to re-install moboot a 2 times to get it back. Not sure why the first attempt did not take, but 2nd did. Xron and CWM were happily waiting after moboot was back.


----------



## eppyramot (Nov 15, 2011)

kevank said:


> I'm sure some folks don't want to doctor any more than I wanted to reinstall Android.
> 
> - K


Exactly what I wanted! Thanks worked perfectly.


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

Followed every step... Didnt work. I was using the old 0.3.3 moboot, so Im assuming that is why. I'm having a lot of trouble updating to the 0.3.5 moboot. Is there a guide anywhere? I cant find anything. Thanks.


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

TheRealBeesley said:


> Followed every step... Didnt work. I was using the old 0.3.3 moboot, so Im assuming that is why. I'm having a lot of trouble updating to the 0.3.5 moboot. Is there a guide anywhere? I cant find anything. Thanks.


There's a thread on rootz from Reverend reviewing install.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

kevank said:


> I'm sure some folks don't want to doctor any more than I wanted to reinstall Android.
> 
> - K


notice I said if they can't...


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

kevank said:


> I think my /boot was too full because I had CWM and TWRP installed. I had my OC kernel and patches all removed...


You might be on to something. I had a problem installing TWRP and found that using Internaz Pro, I had to go into the boot folder
and remove a file named either uimage/update or update/uimage to make room for the TWRP ulmage. I understand that the
uimage/update file is place there during an update of WebOS, and there is no harm removing it. 
After doing so, TWRP installed successfully. Once comfortable using TWRP, I plan to remove CWM, but I bet with it there, there is not
enough room for for the update to place that file in the boot folder. Does the instruction you suggest do?


----------



## spunker88 (Jan 16, 2012)

TheRealBeesley said:


> Didn't work for me on win 7 64, but it did on win 7 32 lol. Thanks for the post.


Did the path to novaterm work? Maybe you need to change it from "Program Files" to "Program Files (x86)". Other than that it could be a driver issue, those are about the only 2 things that would be different between 32 and 64 bit.


----------



## stevedrz (Dec 12, 2011)

scrizz said:


> ppl should just doctor 3.0.5 if they can't update to it.


Will using webos doctor with CM and moboot remove it? I am having problems updating myself, but already updated to cm9 alpha 0, and dont want to do it again..


----------



## AceNJ (Oct 23, 2011)

This worked flawlessly, thanks.


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

So i got to updating webOS... but then bootloops at HP logo... any tips?


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

I had the same thing happen, use WebOS Doctor. It'll return your WebOS install and the bootloader to stock, making your Android install inaccessible until you reinstall everything with ACMEInstaller. Your apps and settings and stuff in your Android install will still be there, though.


----------

